# Micro Jigs



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a Hilts 1/100th oz jig mold. I liked to use long shank #10s and tie up jigs like trout streamers. I lent the mold to some goobers who ruined them with wrong hooks. They did buy me a new mold. I took the one they ruined and made me a critter mold. Fired up the dremil and cut one cavity into ant body, a flat minnow head, bullet head and hammer head. The ant body must go about 1/64th oz. With hackle it makes a slow sinker and is deadly on panfish.
Ant shown on dime.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, those look incredible!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Those are nice.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I really like the ants.I have caught a lot big gills, tipped with a maggot or two.


----------

